# GHRP-2/CJC-1295(Mod GRF ) 18 years old



## synthetickid (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 2 5mg vials of GHRP-2 and 2 2mg vials of CJC-1295 or Mod GRF.

Will reconstitute the 5mg vial with 2.5ml bac-water and the 2mg vials with 2ml bac-water then keep refrigerated

Yes I know what they are I have done my research believe me. I also know the usual "dont take anything at your age" "you have enough naturally at your age" well im still taking it.

I have a 1cc 29g insulin 1/2in insulin syringe, alcohol prep pads, bacteriostatic water, GHRP, GHRH and the number to 911

Plan on taking it like:
100mcg GHRP-2 upon waking up ( I know you shouldnt eat for about 20-30 mins after shot )

100mcg GHRP-2 pre bed ( read you shouldnt have any fats in your system as they blunt GH release and of course every shot is on empty stomach )
Question here though actually: Will i need to eat something before bed like 20-30mins later or will a protein shake suffice.

100mcg CJC-1295 pre bed as well
I read DatBtrue's thing on GHRP and GHRH dosing but I've read other logs too and this 100mcg shot is really for convenience and if anything should i lower the dose for my age?

All shots will be taken on either side of my abdomen - about 3 inches from my belly button in my ab fat. Sub-Q injections

As for cycle length im not sure i have to see if I react well? If i see positive changes in my body, well being I will continue it and I have read that I can continue it indefinitely?

I dont have time to take any shots post workout and post workout is usually only like 2-3 after i wake up then straight to school

So like im said:
age: 18
height: 5'7"
weight: 155lb
I have been lifting seriously for about 2-3 years and I have done a lot of research but I dont know everything which is why im starting this thread of course. You guys are much more knowledgeable than me.


Please dont post telling me i shouldnt take it or im too young because I dont care and I am willing to face any consequences for my actions

ok so should i change up my dosing? Im trying to stay at a low dosing mostly for $ sake and I feel that I dont need to go to higher doses

What can I expect in terms of muscle gain and fat loss? Muscle gain is my MAIN priority though fat loss is still desired. 

Are there any specific foods I should stay away from or anything I should need to know. Any input would be appreciated because I am doing this regardless but would like to do it correctly. Thanks Guys


p.s. : cant find any info on 18yr olds who have taken this


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 13, 2012)

You wont see a whole lot at your age but you are going to anyways as you sound.I eat peanut butter and drink milk peeved.


----------



## synthetickid (Apr 13, 2012)

So what will I see in my age if you dont mind me asking?

p.s. random question but before injection when i depress my needle and flick that first air bubble out that drop wasted means nothing right


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 13, 2012)

Meh. Wouldn't expect anything at those doses. 

100mcg of ghrp-2 x 3 daily doses and 100cjc x 3 is roughly about 3 iu of gh production and this is considered the start dose for BB. 

U are not even doing that. Your body makes 1-2 iu naturally. 

I personally take 250-300mcg of ghrp-2 dosed 3 times a day and 100cjc x3

I didn't notice much with the 100x3 protocol it was minimal. 

I'm not condoning u use more. At your age u don't need shit but diet and routine!  I'm just saying at those toddler doses don't expect much.


----------



## booze (Apr 13, 2012)

I think your wasting yr time esp with how little u have on hand


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 13, 2012)

booze said:


> I think your wasting yr time esp with how little u have on hand



Agreed!


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 13, 2012)

synthetickid said:


> I have 2 5mg vials of GHRP-2 and 2 2mg vials of CJC-1295 or Mod GRF.
> 
> Will reconstitute the 5mg vial with 2.5ml bac-water and the 2mg vials with 2ml bac-water then keep refrigerated
> 
> ...




i do have to say man for a first timer you have really done your research tho. for the most part it sounds good and ya at your age your test and growth levels are sky high but i know how you feel dude i use to run phs all the time then when to orals before doing inj...stupid but i learned and ill prob be payin for it in the future


----------



## synthetickid (Apr 13, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Meh. Wouldn't expect anything at those doses.
> 
> 100mcg of ghrp-2 x 3 daily doses and 100cjc x 3 is roughly about 3 iu of gh production and this is considered the start dose for BB.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I read that dosing too much would not provide additional benefit but believe me im willing to dose a lot higher. If i do dose lets say 200-300 mcg 2 -3 times a day what would the side effects be? Would i have to be more concerned about cortisol and prolactin increase or is that negligible

at this dosage would i notice results/effects faster:

decreased fat mass
increase in muscle mass ( via water retention or w.e else)
increased strength ( which could go with the above i guess )
Improved well being
Superficial improvements
??

would i have worries except the "wallet bleed" symptom?


----------



## s2h (Apr 14, 2012)

i think your doing the right thing at your age..at your age your natural GH levels are gonna be at there highest...so by using a GHRH and a GHRP you will be able to maximize what natural GH you have...this approach is a solid one for a 18 yr old to ty to increase there levels...these peptides do effect the pituatary some but i dont think its anything that will effect you poorly..i also like how your starting out lower..you can always use more later...i would recommend pre cycle bw to see your GH levels before you start...then again after you start to see how there effected..GHRH's and 
GHRP's are best used in younger peeps with high natural ranges...i find there use in older men(30 plus) that arent supplementing there GH too be pretty useless for the most part..


----------



## booze (Apr 14, 2012)

If you're worried about prolactin and cortisol change to rp6


----------



## synthetickid (Apr 14, 2012)

s2h said:


> i think your doing the right thing at your age..at your age your natural GH levels are gonna be at there highest...so by using a GHRH and a GHRP you will be able to maximize what natural GH you have...this approach is a solid one for a 18 yr old to ty to increase there levels...these peptides do effect the pituatary some but i dont think its anything that will effect you poorly..i also like how your starting out lower..you can always use more later...i would recommend pre cycle bw to see your GH levels before you start...then again after you start to see how there effected..GHRH's and
> GHRP's are best used in younger peeps with high natural ranges...i find there use in older men(30 plus) that arent supplementing there GH too be pretty useless for the most part..



after what the guy before said about the doses not being high enough im considering ordering 4 more vials to dose higher what do you think?


----------



## synthetickid (Apr 26, 2012)

hey guys i think i pinned a blood vessel even though i had skin pinched up? A drop of blood came out when i pulled the needle out but it went away when i wiped it except for 1 time where 2-3 drops came out 

how bad is it to pin a blood vessel? Will the ghrp2 still work if i accidentally pinned it there or was it a waste?

are there any consequences like organ enlargement?


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

Your fine bro. Everything will work as it is supposed to.


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm sorry if I missed it but what are you expecting to gain from this research? You do know that these peps are best ran upwards of 3 months for best results right? How long are you planning on running them?


----------



## synthetickid (Apr 26, 2012)

colochine said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it but what are you expecting to gain from this research? You do know that these peps are best ran upwards of 3 months for best results right? How long are you planning on running them?



Increases in lean muscle and decrease in fat of course along with diet and exercise. yes i know they are best when run for long periods of time, never said i was not going to. I plan on running them for about 3-6 months


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 26, 2012)

A Drop of blood is ok. I get that sometimes.


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 26, 2012)

s2h said:


> i think your doing the right thing at your age..at your age your natural GH levels are gonna be at there highest...so by using a GHRH and a GHRP you will be able to maximize what natural GH you have...this approach is a solid one for a 18 yr old to ty to increase there levels...these peptides do effect the pituatary some but i dont think its anything that will effect you poorly..i also like how your starting out lower..you can always use more later...i would recommend pre cycle bw to see your GH levels before you start...then again after you start to see how there effected..GHRH's and
> GHRP's are best used in younger peeps with high natural ranges...i find there use in older men(30 plus) that arent supplementing there GH too be pretty useless for the most part..


I think this guy ^^ Hit the nail on the head.. With proper diet, exercise, and Maximized GH levels you should have an advantage over most of us.. Start small and slowly increase. No reason to go over 100mcg of each IMO. 
 I am personally running Cjc1295 w/o dac and Ipam.. Check out my log and take a peek at what you have to look foward to... Good luck and keep us updated.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...1295-mini-log-purchase-peptides-products.html


----------



## synthetickid (May 1, 2012)

just got carpal tunnel guys 17 days in. Need some clarification I know it is a side effect and believe me i have read HUNDREDS of threads and posts from all different forums about carpal tunnel and thats today alone. I am seeing mixed things. 

1) people say its a regular side and it will stay
2) people say its a regular side and it will go away
3) people say its a regular side and you need to take some time off
4) people say its a side that says your GH levels are too high and to stop

whats the truth? will it go away should i treat it with some supps?


----------



## Goldenera (May 1, 2012)

It goes away. 

U can try lowering dose or day 2 days off if not already. 

Oddly I get crazy carpal tunnel like syndrome from synthetic hgh at 1 iu a day. Gh peptides I'm currently using 4-5 iu daily with no days off. Only sides is my hands and arms go dead when I sleep or sit for a while.


----------



## njc (May 1, 2012)

synthetickid said:


> Interesting. I read that dosing too much would not provide additional benefit but believe me im willing to dose a lot higher. If i do dose lets say 200-300 mcg 2 -3 times a day what would the side effects be? Would i have to be more concerned about cortisol and prolactin increase or is that negligible
> 
> at this dosage would i notice results/effects faster:
> 
> ...



Youd be far better off dosing 6 times per day at 100mcg's each if thats the route you are wanting to take.  Keep in mind that when your doses become so frequent however you will have jacked local AND systemic IGF-1 levels such as are seen with very high hGH supplementation, along with this comes the potential for the side effects associated with the aforementioned level of dosing.  This also, however, puts you in a greater anabolic state.

With 2-3 times daily dosing at saturation levels you do not get this risk as the pattern of pulsation will be at supraphysiological levels.

You could dose 2-3 times daily at 200mcg's per dose.  Just because 100mcg's (or 1 mcg per kilogram to be more exact is the saturation dose; it does not follow that higher doses do bring about higher levels.  Its just that you get the "diminishing returns effect" the higher you go.  That is to say that  the higher you go the less you get in effect in a bang for you buck type manner.

At any rate, increasing frequency of pulsation is a far greater tool for increasing anabolism then is staying at 3 doses per day but upping the individual dosage.


----------



## synthetickid (May 1, 2012)

njc said:


> Youd be far better off dosing 6 times per day at 100mcg's each if thats the route you are wanting to take.  Keep in mind that when your doses become so frequent however you will have jacked local AND systemic IGF-1 levels such as are seen with very high hGH supplementation, along with this comes the potential for the side effects associated with the aforementioned level of dosing.  This also, however, puts you in a greater anabolic state.
> 
> With 2-3 times daily dosing at saturation levels you do not get this risk as the pattern of pulsation will be at supraphysiological levels.
> 
> ...




ahhh so what your saying is that its not how much you pin its how often. So If i found the time to pin more than 3x per day ( until the semester ends highly unlikely ) the benefits would be much greater. What exactly are the sides though if my GH levels go to high, is it detrimental to my health? 

my GH levels (healthy non GH deficient 18yr old ) + 3-6x100mcg daily = ??? 

I have already noticed changes in my body composition and im on day 17. I definitely "appear" bigger which may be due to water retention, as for strength idk its been hard to tell, My midsection looks leaner but still early to tell, even with me saying all this though when i look in the mirror I see change, definite change and i am keeping a daily log to record any sides/apparent changes + im keeping a picture progress log and well see how it all goes


----------



## Goldenera (May 1, 2012)

Ok there is new info out stating there is not stauration levels with ghrp-2 or ipam. The more u use the more gh production u have. hexrelin and ghrp-6 do in fact have stauration levels as require time on/off protocols and dosing limits. 

As far as dosing u must wait at least 3 hrs in between doses so 6 times a day protocol is not really feasible. 

I'd suggest backing down the dosage or do 2 doses a day vs 3.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 1, 2012)

booze said:


> I think your wasting yr time esp with how little u have on hand


I think you are also wasting your time. Your too young to see anything really.


----------



## njc (May 1, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Ok there is new info out stating there is not stauration levels with ghrp-2 or ipam. The more u use the more gh production u have. hexrelin and ghrp-6 do in fact have stauration levels as require time on/off protocols and dosing limits.
> 
> As far as dosing u must wait at least 3 hrs in between doses so 6 times a day protocol is not really feasible.
> 
> I'd suggest backing down the dosage or do 2 doses a day vs 3.



Im extremely doubtful of that "new" information. Do you have a link to a study of some sort? Basically I dont believe one piece of information in your entire post. No offense, apart from the fact that Hexarelin causes quicker and more profound desensitization than the others.....which it does. But thats hardly new information. You cant honestly tell me that there is no saturation ceiling for ghrp-2 and Ipamorelin.......as if you could take a gallon of it and keep increasing more and more Gh as you consume more gallons. No, there IS a cutoff with virtually every compound with regards to nearly every physiological effect fathomable.

Yes, 6 doses is difficult but I do it all of the time, it just requires some planning. Sometimes, many times, I end up with 5 doses instead of 6, but thats not a big deal really.

Id really like to read whatever it is that you read where you got that info.

Cheers! Again, no offense........im just finding ANY of that easy to believe.


----------



## njc (May 1, 2012)

synthetickid said:


> ahhh so what your saying is that its not how much you pin its how often. So If i found the time to pin more than 3x per day ( until the semester ends highly unlikely ) the benefits would be much greater. What exactly are the sides though if my GH levels go to high, is it detrimental to my health?
> 
> my GH levels (healthy non GH deficient 18yr old ) + 3-6x100mcg daily = ???
> 
> I have already noticed changes in my body composition and im on day 17. I definitely "appear" bigger which may be due to water retention, as for strength idk its been hard to tell, My midsection looks leaner but still early to tell, even with me saying all this though when i look in the mirror I see change, definite change and i am keeping a daily log to record any sides/apparent changes + im keeping a picture progress log and well see how it all goes




Ill let dat answer this one for you.  Read this quote from the peptide wizard himself
Obtain a healthy healing profile & restore a youthful GH release profile. With GH I define the age where you feel declining GH levels as 27+ and the age were your pulses become less pronounced as 30-35, and the age where the pulses become more chaotic (and levels further declined as 40-45 and the point where you have utter disorder that impacts the immune system, ability to retain muscle and heal as 55+.

On top of this we have declining mineral bone densities which are most pronounced in women post reproductive years and aging men as well.

We also have lessened ability to create the proper liver-made enzymes which allow us to deal with environmental & food borne assaults as well as internal hormonal metabolism. This I feel is most pronounced w/ women of mid-age but can happen to all of us especially if we use synthetic GH for periods of time.

Restorative sleep is important. I use to leave it at that, but after spending a year plus w/ oxygen deprivation in my sleep and experiencing break down I now feel that it is paramount. GH nightime pulse is not responsible for health in total. It can be undermined by sleep apnea and such, but it is a huge determinant of slow waver sleep during which healing can occur if everything else is in check.

We also have restoration of somatostatin tone. By that I mean pulses look better even when GHRPs are not in the system. If you use these peptides for a while even just once a day you will have better pulses (of normal amplitude & duration) the rest of the day.

It is like using a stone to create ripples in a lake. The first ripple is larger but the rest not so much HOWEVER there are well defined rolling ripples. Through a huge boulder makes a big splash but creates chatoic wave patterns.... thats not what you want.

So all of these things are basic health and can be addressed with a saturation dose of Mod GRF(1-29)/GHRP prebed. That creates an optimal environment for health.

Adding a 2nd dosing will add some healing power and some protein metabolism effects as well as lipolysis which will only be beneficial if those released fats are used.

When you add a 3rd & 4th dosing you begin to not only increase local IGF-1 and other factors but you also increase systemic IGF-1. This can result in higher levels but still in a physiological range. This type of dosing gives you more time in which lypolysis is active and when protein metabolism and anti-catabolism is increased. 

When you go to 5-6 dosings you now will have higher levels of IGF-1 systemically. This begins to tamper with the optimizing health goal. It does not cause any problems BUT higher levels of systemic IGF-1 is correlated w/ increased cancer risk. At the 6x per day dosing you have the same risks as if you were dosing higher levels of GH. Pulsations are not of benefit at 6-7 times a day dosings. You will be relying on jacked IGF-1 profiles (local & systemic).

However 5-6 times per day dosing probably adds to hypertrophy significantly in several ways. First it increase the factors involved in increasing satellite cell pool and their release. Second Ghrelin (and the GHRPs) are capable of differentiating and fusion into the existing muscle cell framework. This is a direct action. In addition increased IGF-1 locally will benefit the process. Adding AAS into this mix should create either an additive benefit or in some cases synergistic. At the same time pulsation remains and bone and connective tissue will benefit much more then if we have elevations. Some of insulin's anti-lypolytic effect can be overcome however food quantity will determine the net effect. So the "ability to stay leaner" effect is active.

However the side effects can be high. To some extent (for some but not all aspects of intracellular signaling and receptor biogenesis and expression) there can come a desensitization. 

So that is the framework. "


"


----------



## Goldenera (May 1, 2012)

njc said:


> Im extremely doubtful of that "new" information. Do you have a link to a study of some sort? Basically I dont believe one piece of information in your entire post. No offense, apart from the fact that Hexarelin causes quicker and more profound desensitization than the others.....which it does. But thats hardly new information. You cant honestly tell me that there is no saturation ceiling for ghrp-2 and Ipamorelin.......as if you could take a gallon of it and keep increasing more and more Gh as you consume more gallons. No, there IS a cutoff with virtually every compound with regards to nearly every physiological effect fathomable.
> 
> Yes, 6 doses is difficult but I do it all of the time, it just requires some planning. Sometimes, many times, I end up with 5 doses instead of 6, but thats not a big deal really.
> 
> ...



No worries bro. 

I read the info here.  He writes articles on here and for many publications.
 He is extremely knowledgable on all peptides. 
http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/showthread.php?11326-Gh-peptides-Is-there-a-saturation-level

I'm sure if u contact him he can give u sources. I trust his expertise after reading lots of his articles and posts on multiple boards, websites etc. 

Boom dose baby!

Here is some info about peg mgf and igf lr3 dosing by the same gentle   men 
http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/showthread.php?11021-Game-changing-research-on-PEG-MGF-amp-IGF-1


----------



## njc (May 2, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> No worries bro.
> 
> I read the info here. He writes articles on here and for many publications.
> He is extremely knowledgable on all peptides.
> ...



PM sent.

To others......I would not listen much to Mike Arnold


----------



## synthetickid (May 2, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I think you are also wasting your time. Your too young to see anything really.



I think you wasted your own time posting this but ill answer anyways. I am seeing changes in my body composition which i like and I have more than the OP states. Enough to run 3 months at 300mcg day easily. In addition to the peptides, ive stepped my workouts up a notch to force change in my body and im forcing myself to stay away from any cheat meals at all


----------



## synthetickid (May 23, 2012)

its been 33 days so about 1 month and so far ive noticed my midsection has leaned out, ive increased in size, and recovery is just starting to increase , can i expect much more with   3-6 months more of usage at 300mcg ghrp-2 and 100mcg mod grf daily


----------

